# Significado frase



## marujon

Me podíais explicar lo que significa  esto, no lo entiendo bien
Riesige monde, die wachsen und schwinden des nachts druber her ohne unterlass
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## anahiseri

Es una frase poética.
Lunas gigantes que crecen y desaparecen por la noche (druber her) sin cesar.

"drüber her" = por encima de  ¿ (algo) ?


----------



## baufred

anahiseri said:


> ... que crecen y desaparecen  > mejor: disminuyen por la noche (druber her) sin cesar. ...


 *schwinden *... no es lo mismo como *verschwinden*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## anahiseri

tienes razón, baufred. Quizá mejor aún: 
que crecen y menguan....
porque el verbo "menguar" se us para la luna (cuarto menguante)

*schwinden *... no es lo mismo como *verschwinden*
*schwinden ... no es lo mismo que verschwinden*


----------



## marujon

El druber her  que significa, sin cesar?. No lo he encontrado en el diccionario.


----------



## anahiseri

druber = darüber   encima (de eso) no queda claro a qué hace referencia


----------



## kunvla

marujon said:


> Me podíais explicar lo que significa esto, no lo entiendo bien:
> Riesige Monde, die wachsen und schwinden des Nachts drüber her ohne Unterlass...
> Gracias por la ayuda.


Aus Duden-Online-Wörterbuch:

*drüber → darüber*
*1.*
a. über dieser Stelle, diesem Ort; über diesem Gegenstand
b. über diese Stelle, diesen Ort, über diesen Gegenstand
c. über diese Stelle, diesen Ort, über diesen Gegenstand hinweg
Duden | darüber | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft​
Nur aus einem weiteren Kontext können wir erfahren, worüber genau (siehe unten die in Blau markierten Wörter) riesige Monde wachsen und schwinden:

Ströme und dunkle Täler und Tiefen, / In wolkengleichen Wäldern versteckt, / Deren Formen uns ganz verdeckt, / Weil sie von bleiernen Nebeln triefen. / Riesige Monde, die wachsen und schwinden / Des Nachts drüber her ohne Unterlaß, / Von deren Atem, frostig und naß, / Die Sterne erlöschen oder erblinden.​
Quelle: _Märchenland_ von Edgar Allan Poe.

Saludos,


----------

